# Druckertreiber für Lexmark Z601



## ori (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Druckertreiber für den Lexmark Z601 für Windows ME und 2000, kann aber keinen finden.
Kann mir einen zur Verfügung stellen oder sagen, wo ich ihn downloaden kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus,

Ori


----------

